# Ads appearing



## rjob (Jan 9, 2018)

Appears that the login/logout issue for me might be resolved. But now I am seeing ads. Any suggestions?
I am a paid life member.


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2018)

rjob said:


> Appears that the login/logout issue for me might be resolved. But now I am seeing ads. Any suggestions?
> I am a paid life member.


If logged in you should not have adds.Send Jeff a PM if it persists


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 9, 2018)

As a paid life member you should not be seeing the adds.

Make sure that the login line with the Forms address has https:// in front of the Forms net name.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com

Should solve your issue.

John


----------



## rjob (Jan 9, 2018)

tropics said:


> If logged in you should not have adds.Send Jeff a PM if it persists


Thanks will do.

P.S. Born and raised in Gloucester.


----------



## rjob (Jan 9, 2018)

bandcollector said:


> As a paid life member you should not be seeing the adds.
> 
> Make sure that the login line with the Forms address has https:// in front of the Forms net name.
> 
> ...


Thanks
logged out - checked for https:// - correct forum name - logged in- still seeing ads


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 9, 2018)

rjob said:


> Thanks
> logged out - checked for https:// - correct forum name - logged in- still seeing ads



This worked for me and I assumed it would work for you as well.  I think your next step is to notify the web master and see what can be done.

Good luck,

John


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all, checking in on this issue. Can anyone let me know if they still see ads even though you have a valid premier member account?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2018)

No ads here.
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 17, 2018)

As a Premier member you should not be seeing ads.


----------



## rjob (Jan 17, 2018)

No ads. Pm'd Jeff as suggested. Ads stopped shortly thereafter.


----------

